# box sets where the discs come in envelopes



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)

Just got this London / Decca Haydn Piano Sonatas box set and all of the envelopes were sealed. The other two Decca sets I have, Haydn Symphonies and Chopin Piano Works - all envelopes were open.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Annoying when that happens (I had it once or twice, can't remember which boxes). Fortunately I have plenty of unused CD envelopes that I use to replace the ones that were sealed and had to be opened.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Sealed envelopes? Seems the music should be fresh. Enjoy. It's been quite a while since much of Haydn has been fresh to my ears. I envy you the chance to hear this music for the first time.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I hate those sealed envelopes! But they can be replaced cheaply enough.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

My Haydn string quartet box had sealed envelopes. It's truly assanine! I despise paper envelopes to begin with. It's the epitome of cheapness.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Quite common, and annoying, since they are thin and fragile, they'll often break, and there's glue attached ... includes the complete Bach box from Haenssler.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I prefer the budget Sony boxes with notated cardboard sleeves. There are no booklets, but at my age I can barely read the micro text so it's no great loss.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Mini-LPs inside the box is mostly what I've gotten, which are mostly too small to read and thus a waste of time. I'd rather have paper sleeves and a detailed booklet.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

The aforementioned Bach boxset from Haenssler and also Complete Organ Works with Bernard Foccroulle (on Ricercar) come with sealed envelopes. This is beyond annoying, you have to wipe the glue (comes off when rubbed with your finger) to allow easy access and not to transfer the stupid substance onto the CD itself.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Can't say that I've had a problem with paper envelopes, sealed or not, and I've had some of my boxed sets for a fair while now. Sealed or unsealed, they don't strike me as being any more or less fragile or inconvenient than the paper inner sleeves from the days when I used to collect vinyl.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If I received a complete edition with sealed envelopes it would be returned to the vendor. It's bad enough dealing with a 10 or 20 CD set.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

At least you know someone hasn't intercepted the box after the factory and substituted discs of Dittersdorf or Kuhlau.


----------

